# Modified Daisy F-16



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I posted a photo of my Daisy F-16 under the topic Most Accurate Sling in the General Discussion forum and a couple of the guys asked for more details on the mods, so I made a short video. In the video I forgot to show how I attach looped and pseudo tubes so I am linking a video I made showing that attachment method.






Here is the video on attaching looped tubes:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good videos .


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Excellent videos


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Good info in each vid, and hard to beat the pair!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

GG - thank you! I do not have the ability to weld, and my woodworking skills (or lack thereof) do not include cutting a kerf, but - you gave me some ideas to attempt a mod.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Always liked seeing your Daisy mods - would love to see Daisy do a limited run of the GGF16 - hardwood grip and all.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Those are great videos.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Simple mods. Giant results! After all these years it still demands attention. One of my favorites. 
Good videos buddy.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Thanks for sharing. I've always admired your modified daisy. Neat to learn more about it.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks for the nice comments,guys! I also forgot to mention in the video, that my intention was to make several different grips/palmswells so I could change the looks of the slingshot by changing the grip and lanyard. Although I have collected several nice hunks of wood I never got around to making them into grips.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Thanks for taking the time to post GG! That's a great looking slingshot and a good example what can be done with a simple frame! I can't weld but You've certainly given me a lot to think about in terms of making that old F16 shootable!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Blue Raja said:


> GG - thank you! I do not have the ability to weld, and my woodworking skills (or lack thereof) do not include cutting a kerf, but - you gave me some ideas to attempt a mod.





MikeyLikesIt said:


> Thanks for taking the time to post GG! That's a great looking slingshot and a good example what can be done with a simple frame! I can't weld but You've certainly given me a lot to think about in terms of making that old F16 shootable!


I used to be able to stick weld good enough to do farm repairs but I don't have a welder so I had a friend who does metal work do the cutting and welding for me. He charged me eight bucks. So I have about $13.00 invested in this slingshot. Cutting the kerf on the grip was easy. Could be done with a handsaw or even a chisel.


----------



## speedgoat (Jun 22, 2019)

Great idea


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Thinking about tying a piece of 1/2” dowel perpendicular to the grip, at the bottom of the forks, for a thumb and index finger rest.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Nice videos they were good to watch.


----------

